# Ariens ST1028le broken axle help



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,I have a Ariens ST1028le 924109 snowblower with a broken axle.Standing at the handles,it's the right hand side.Where can I find a replacement axle?Also is there any advice for removing and installing the axle.I have have average mechanical skills and would like to repair it myself.The snow is piling up here in Upper Michigan.I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found the service manual for yours, unfortunately it seems a bit confusing. Seems like it lists your model number for the section with a differential and also for the section with a straight locked axle. Could be though that Ariens offered your model with an optional differential so some came each way.

Have to look at yours and determine which version you have. You might check ebay for the whole differential assembly and update to that if you have the straight axle.

You are going to have to start taking yours apart to find out exactly which part of the axle is broken.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02478300F.pdf

If yours is the straight axle type, make sure you didn't just break the click pin that holds the wheel to the axle. Taking a second look at the diagram it appears the differential upgrade would also require switching out the tires. The straight axle has a locking pin while the differential setup uses hubs with 4 bolts.


----------



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes I saw diagrams with the the two configurations.I believe mine is the straight axle with two locking pins on each tire.It sheered off right were the axle meets the flange on the snowblower casing.Is there anything I should know before taking everything apart.thanks much.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think there is anything too tricky about it, but I have only worked on older ones. Perhaps take some pictures. How did you manage to break it? Was it dropped or do you think there was just a casting defect in it? I would expect it to bend long before it would just snap.


----------



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

A defect in the casting I guess.It was never dropped.The winters up here are hard and long.No jokes please.We already have 120" of snow so far?Uneven surfaces,mat buildup,and maybe too much tire pressure not providing enough cushion....just guessing? Everything is made in China now.The quality dropped compared to the old Ariens blowers.


----------



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Broken axle help needed*

I have a broken axle on a Ariens ST1028LE (924109) with the straight one piece axle.It has the ring pins that are removable to lock the hubs.What is the procedure for taking off the old axle and installing the new one.
There is no info on the internet concerning axle replacement.Thanks for any help.The local dealer has the axle.I just might have them do it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I merged your threads into one to keep all the info together. I left a redirect in the Ariens forum so it will still be found.

Yours is definitely the straight axle version. That is a weird way to break. If you can find the parts I would still recommend the upgrade to the differential to make it easier to turn. That would mean replacing the axle, gear and wheels though.

Looking at the diagram in the manual listed above it looks like removing the e-clip #5 should release the gear and then the axle should slide out the side where the wheel is still attached. You could also remove the wheel and try sliding it out the other way. It looks like there is only one e-clip on there.

You might get some more room to work by removing the bearings. They might also be seized onto the axle. Should be 3 bolts on the clam shells and those pop apart.

On the bright side, that axle seems to be readily available from several sellers. Looks like around $45 - $50.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ariens+02483200


----------



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks,I'm having trouble removing the left wheel.Its not sliding off as it would normally.I removed the eclip next to the spur gear.Its wont budge.I removed the clam shells.The axle might be siezed to the bearings.It doesnt seem to loosen up.I assuming once the axle is free to move from the bearings and spur gear it should slide out.Of course its never that easy with older machines.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, you could always cut the axle in a couple spots and then just yank the stuff out and worry about getting the wheel and gear off once it is out. Are you planning on trying to repair the axle or just replace it?


----------



## Fisher50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cutting it into pieces sounds alot easier,because I am replacing it.Good idea,thanks.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, sometimes sidestepping a problem is better if there's nothing to be gained by taking it head on. While you're in, check everything and replace everything that's a problem.


----------

